# Bug on sling join with iphone app



## Madhatter01 (May 22, 2007)

Alright guys i moved over from the directv side. The 922 won me over. Well i noticed what i would call a bug. When i join on my iphone with the sling box app. The sound cuts out and on a SD channel it changes from strech mode to normal. On an HD channel it does the same, but its already in normal, so the picture just flashes and the sound cuts out. The sound cutting out is not the issue as much as the picture changing to normal from strech. Has any one else noticed this?


----------



## breser (Apr 24, 2010)

I have noticed the sound cutting out, happens when a sling viewer disconnects as well. I hadn't noticed the picture mode changing, but I didn't discover that feature until today.


----------

